# Watercolours



## Darfion (May 21, 2007)

Here's some of my latest work. All other paintings can be seen on my site.


----------



## Corry (May 21, 2007)

Gorgeous work, Darf!  Thanks for sharing with us!  Maybe someday I'll have to buy one from ya.


----------



## Darfion (May 21, 2007)

Too right


----------



## Corry (May 21, 2007)

I just read your sig.  That's hilarious!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 22, 2007)

dang those are good


----------



## Darfion (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Antarctican (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful to see you posting your watercolours again!!


----------



## Darfion (May 23, 2007)

Cheers Arty.  Just finished a couple more.  I'll post them asap


----------

